# Oconee Duck Hunt



## franklinholmes (Nov 22, 2020)

Looking for a few people that want to hunt around the lake oconee area this duck season. I have a boat and wanted to scout the WMA. If anyone is interested let me know


----------



## ebrauns23 (Dec 3, 2020)

I have a place on Sinclair and have done a little duck hunting on it. I'd be interested in going sometime.


----------



## franklinholmes (Dec 3, 2020)

Sounds good. How has it been recently?


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

You talking north lake oconee? Up the river area?


----------



## Rulo (Dec 8, 2020)

sky busting and crowded   or.............crowded and sky busting......whichever you prefer.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2020)

Man, when they first flooded that lake, it was like Arkansas for a year or two.  Now I hear it is typical overcrowded Georgia.


----------



## DrakeDogDuckDog (Dec 24, 2020)

I just moved to sinclair. I’d be interested in trying up that way, I’m new to the area


----------



## guncrazy72 (Jan 2, 2021)

A little late to the game but I live in Barrow County and would really like to get out on some ducks or geese. This is my first season duck hunting.


----------

